# Ceramic Tile Artists in Portugal



## elis_kenn (Jul 21, 2013)

Hello! Does anyone know of any tile artists in Portugal? I am very interested in acquiring some authentic azulejos for my home but do not know where to start. I am willing to travel pretty much anywhere in the county. Any insight would be appreciated!

Thanks so much!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Keep your eye open for Pottery, Ceramic shops as opposed to places that just sell wall or floor tiles, the chances are if they sell "ceramic pictures" then they also can order personalized "pictures, name plate etc" or more put you in direct contact for specific commissions 

Can't help for Lisbon I'm afraid but I'd be very surprised if there weren't ceramic artists around that didn't take commissions, as variety I'd often use the A1 the old main North-South road when driving to Lisbon, appox opposite to Leira there are numerous roadside Pottery and Ceramic shops majority of which have "Ceramic Painter" on tap to accept commissions.

I've had a few commissions done by a lady who lives near Mirando do Corvo *Ana Formigal *(maybe Dennis could help as I know she's moved from the address I have) but she was a graduate of the Escola Soares dos Reis in Porto where a Professional course of Ceramic Decorating is taught so maybe another avenue to explore to find an artist

Good hunting


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

There are so many styles, have your thought of which styles appeal to you.
As a reference, the wiki page there are lists of well known artists Azulejo ? Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre (google translate page helps here)

As an option - I have found that there are schools set up in the name of famous artists, and around the schools showrooms where I can locate the work of local artists.


----------

